# Orthochirus S.Negebensis



## lester (Jul 7, 2009)

Orthochirus S.Negebensis... 

juz got it a couple of days ago from a great seller 

some pics to share


----------



## jawlessemu (Jul 7, 2009)

very cool i like the colors. is ti just me or does the legs look green?


----------



## alexi (Jul 8, 2009)

wow never seen that species before - its metasoma is basically as big as its mesosoma!


----------



## Anthony Straus (Jul 8, 2009)

alexi said:


> wow never seen that species before - its metasoma is basically as big as its mesosoma!


And they are so tiny that they could hide under a dime...haha


----------



## pandinus (Jul 9, 2009)

were those aphids?


----------



## lester (Jul 10, 2009)

did this out of boredom ..

hope u guys like it 

[YOUTUBE]Ql78P3J1Eow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 10, 2009)

wow, is this specie available in the US?  I really want one!!!


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 10, 2009)

pandinus said:


> were those aphids?


no, they are small roach nymphs


----------



## lester (Jul 10, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> wow, is this specie available in the US?  I really want one!!!


i wasn't sure abt it in us.... but i am from malaysia


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice! orthochirus are neat scorps, and yours are beautiful! i have never observed with mine, but i read they use their tail as another sensory type organ? they will waive it back and forth. anyone seen this in theirs personally?


----------



## alexi (Jul 10, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> nice! orthochirus are neat scorps, and yours are beautiful! i have never observed with mine, but i read they use their tail as another sensory type organ? they will waive it back and forth. anyone seen this in theirs personally?


I've heard that too, and I think I also heard that they may do that when identifying a potential mate.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol Lester showing off here... 
Yes its true they use the tail as a sensory organ
That explain the position of their metasoma
I have not witness mine feeding yet cause he still refuse to eat until now but mine play dead! ;P


----------



## lester (Jul 13, 2009)

RyoKenzaki said:


> Lol Lester showing off here...
> Yes its true they use the tail as a sensory organ
> That explain the position of their metasoma
> I have not witness mine feeding yet cause he still refuse to eat until now but mine play dead! ;P


lol  no show off la .. juz sharing pics


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cute little guy! Where exactly did you get him?:?


----------



## lester (Sep 27, 2009)

the jewel pop juz ...

lol so happy


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 27, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Cute little guy! Where exactly did you get him?:?


ye, because im interested in getting one now!


----------



## lester (Sep 27, 2009)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> ye, because im interested in getting one now!




one more picture to share


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 28, 2009)

You LUCKY!!!


----------



## lester (Sep 28, 2009)

some bads news ......

total 6 nos were born ..so far 2 nos were dead .eaten by the mum.. now left 4 nos ontheir mum back...
going to seperate them into individual container once they down down ...
i wonder if this sp is able to store sperm in their like my Isometrus Maculatus scorpion. we should see lol ...

27/9 - total of 6 nos enter the world of ours 4 were on the back of 
it mum. 2 nos on the sand.. a little brood considered. i wonder
why .. normally is woul dbe about 10 to 12 nos..

28/9 - the 2nos on the sand did not make it. consumed by it mum. 
may they rest in peace ... wonder how long will the little one 
molt to 2nd instar. hope no more death from now onwards..
feed a cricket leg to mum and she ate it ... her size is still the
same as comapred to last .. more birth ??? or i am thinking too
much.

28/9 - this brood was considered quite speical to me. consider it 
rare and hard to get.
decided to name them "lucifer" , "jesus" , "satan" and "saint"

28/9 - current size of each scorpion were abt 5mm each length wise., able the same size as my 
Isometrus Maculatus recent brood scorpling size . small indeed and color was creamy white .
expact to see them touch down in a week time.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 28, 2009)

ajexotics.com had them a while back.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 29, 2009)

wow im freakin jealous!! that is deff an awsome scorpion!!
:drool:


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 29, 2009)

I like two of the beginning pictures where it looks like she's sucking her stinger like a baby sucking a thumb.


----------



## lester (Sep 30, 2009)

bad news ........

all Orthochirus scorpions were found dead on the sand when i reach home from work today.. 

reasons unknow,.,........ they did even make it to 2nd instar ......
wonder what went wrong ............ humility , climate..... temperture??

it going to take a while to forget this .................. sign .........


----------



## alexi (Sep 30, 2009)

mom died too????  Man bummer


----------



## lester (Sep 30, 2009)

alexi said:


> mom died too????  Man bummer


sorry i didn't make myself clear ...

the mum is alrite ..juz that the scorpling are found dead


----------



## alexi (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh well that's good.  Still a bummer about the scorplings but as long as mom's around there's potential for next time.  Good luck


----------



## lester (Oct 12, 2009)

more venom!!!!!

seems like my parcel arrive afterall but 2 month later ,,since Aug ... lol but over all i am still happy .. wonder how these little fellows make it thru ............

guess wat sp is this ??? lol ...






i think this is gravid...

wonder if she is grvid too...






well this is the prince 






more pics 
















guess the sp ??? lol ...



[youtube]vz0m7vQ1dpk[/youtube]


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2009)

who is selling these, i really want some.  can he or she ship them to the US?


----------



## lester (Oct 13, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> who is selling these, i really want some.  can he or she ship them to the US?



maybe you would like to check with ryo ... i think he wanted to sell his male innesi..


----------



## lester (Oct 17, 2009)

a little picture tribute to the 7 nos of Orthochirus Scrobiculosus Negebensis Scorplings Which did not make it thru the 1st instar ...

hope u guys enjoy it 

[youtube]UsSeXKBZh2U[/youtube]


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm selling my O.Inesi in For Sale 
Prefer trading for adult breeding pair, anyone interested pls pm me


----------



## lester (Oct 31, 2009)

picture whoring time ,,,,,,,,,,
Hottentotta Hottentotta  








































sorry .. this isn't Orthochirus S.Negebensis but of Orthochirus Innesi


----------



## lester (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## lester (Nov 9, 2009)




----------

